
Show HN: World's first static code analysis tool for Go - serda
https://github.com/SerdaOzun/Gopham
======
serda
Hello,

No static code analysis tool for Go existed yet, so I created one. I plan on
updating in the feature with more metrics and especially visualisations for
said metrics.

For super obvious reasons this tool runs client side only. All you need is
Docker. Feel free to report bugs/request metrics, but no promises on (timely)
delivery.

------
karmakaze
Go programs are so easy to build and run, why should I need Docker? Use Docker
as another build environment but give me the resulting binary to run.

